# Pro=much needed rain, Con=too much rain at once, Pro



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks like there will be some nice wood showing up soon from the fallen trees.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Bill,

I got you covered. Looks like a Pin Oak, Red Oak and maybe a Live Oak all came down at my place. Some of the grain looks really good.

Located in Friendswood, come get all you want...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That suxs! I saw you posted that yesterday.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

bill said:


> That suxs! I saw you posted that yesterday.


Sucks big time. A pipe broke in my attic last sunday. Big mess. 1750.00 dollar deductible from my home owners. Replaced all the old galvanized pipe with Pex. Not covered.

Then the storms from hell hit and dropped 3 trees on my garage. 3000.00 deductible wind storm.

The old Camry is dinged up, scratched up and hurting. 750.00 deductible Auto.

What can you do. The good news is I was not home when the trees fell or my truck would have been totaled.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> Sucks big time. A pipe broke in my attic last sunday. Big mess. 1750.00 dollar deductible from my home owners. Replaced all the old galvanized pipe with Pex. Not covered.
> 
> Then the storms from hell hit and dropped 3 trees on my garage. 3000.00 deductible wind storm.
> 
> ...


Bill trees are gone got em all out today for a heck of a deal. Got a bunch of fire wood for this winter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Foul-N-Fin I appreciate your help.


----------

